

Show HN: Color Picker Pro, Open Source Color Picker for Mac Os X - oscardelben
https://github.com/oscardelben/Color-Picker-Pro

======
lancashire
For the life of me I can't understand why Apple decided to remove hex values
from their color picker with Lion. This is a great alternative, the copy
shortcut is very handy.

~~~
dchest
They didn't, because, AFAIK it wasn't there in the first place. You probably
had some plugin installed -- <http://wafflesoftware.net/hexpicker/> or
<http://www.panic.com/~wade/picker/>. Also, some programs, like Acorn, loads
their own hex color picker plugin inside the app.

~~~
bburky
The "DigitalColor Meter" program with the developer tools actually used to
include hex values. I actually hadn't noticed the hex values are gone, so
thanks lancashire for making me notice. I may need this app now.

------
oscardelben
Hi guys, I'm the author of that app. You can choose which format you want to
save by default (hex or rgb) as well as hiding the color preview in the
menubar through the app preferences. Please let me know if you feel like
something is missing.

~~~
marchdown
Good work!

What is the preferred way to report bugs?

I've just stumbled upon two:

1\. when mouse cursor approaches top edge of the screen, preview stretches
vertically so that it's still square, but pixels are twice as tall as they are
thick. That's on an mbp5,5 running 10.7.1.

2\. Cmd+Shift+p uses physical location of _p_ key disregarding
programmatically set keyboard layout. I've only noticed because I'm using
Colemak.

~~~
oscardelben
Hi, I'm working on both of them! If you find anything else, feel free to use
Github issues

------
sbarre
There seems to be some strange behaviour with dual monitors.

I have a 27" iMac (2560x1440) and I have an external monitor hooked up
(1920x1200) and positioned to the right of the main desktop.

When I move the cursor around on the second monitor, the picker preview window
stops tracking and updating when I move close to the top edge (maybe 100
pixels?) or the right (farthest) edge (at least 300 pixels there) of the
monitor.

edit: I'm running Snow Leopard 10.6.8

~~~
emehrkay
Yeah, this isn't showing the preview of the second monitor (Lion), but it
still captures the color. This is a GREAT app!

Because it is open source, I can pick it apart and learn how to do certain
programming things.

Thanks author

~~~
oscardelben
There seems to be an issue with detecting the second monitor on certain cases.
I'm looking into it but didn't find a solution yet.

------
aptsurdist
Thanks - I've been wanting something like this. One feedback idea would be to
let me close the stay-on-top window with the keyboard instead of having to
clicking the x or the eyedrop icon. It'd be great if hitting escape closed
that window... so the workflow would be command-shift-p, get the color I want,
then close the window with escape. Thanks for the app -

~~~
harrywincup
I've just been using cmd + h to hide the app once i've copied the color. Esc
would be nicer, but hide works ok for now without having to use the mouse

------
jonheller
Great app. I only wish there was an option to exclude the # when copying, as
then I could directly paste the color code into Photoshop.

~~~
oscardelben
I'll add an option for that. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
jonheller
Just saw the update - awesome! Thank you.

------
markazevedo
While I love this is FOSS, there's is a $1 paid-app that is almost entirely
1:1 with the Snow Leopard (plus features) called "Classic Color Picker".
Totally worth it IMO.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/classic-color-
meter/id4516400...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/classic-color-
meter/id451640037?mt=12)

------
54mf
So glad for this. I used to use Pipette on a regular basis, but it seems to be
half-broken in Lion. This saves my day(s).

Would be nice to have a copy-this-color mode that didn't include the #, as
Photoshop doesn't like hex colors longer than 6 characters, but that's more of
a nit than a real complaint.

------
dan1234
This is nice! I've been looking for a decent, lightweight colour picker since
switching from Windows years ago, where I relied on the also excellent Pixie
(<http://www.nattyware.com/pixie.php>)

~~~
rkwz
Here's another one: <http://instant-eyedropper.com/>

------
rickdale
Quality program. Well worth the download and even a donation. I just opened
kuler to poke around with it; I can definitely see this being a huge time
saver on projects.

Any chance you will extend the clipboard capability so I can copy 4-5 colors
at once?

Edit: To elaborate, I mean, have colors saved in some sort of list box or
something so I can click them to get to my clipboard or something of that
nature.

~~~
oscardelben
Can you elaborate on that? If you could open a Github issue describing the
functionality I'll do my best to make it in the next version.

------
syaz1
Naming Product X Pro is the de facto for a version that requires payment...

~~~
oscardelben
You're right, I chose that because colorpicker was already taken as a bundle
name (if/when I'll submit to the AppStore).

------
jwr
Thank you! I can't even count the number of times when I needed something like
this.

